# Monitor an IBM ServeRaid Array?



## Mormegil (Aug 31, 2010)

I recently got my hands on an IBM eServer with a ServeRaid-6M controller. I've been looking for a way to monitor the status of an array, but have come up mostly flat.

I've seen references to a program called ipsstat, but am unable to find where to get it. It doesn't seem to be on the ServeRaid application CD, and a search on IBM's site comes up blank. I came across an old thread from 2009 on these boards, one recommendation was for a suite called freeipmi. This doesn't seem to be ideal but I guess it's what I'll go with if there's nothing more appropriate.

Does anyone know how I can do this?


----------



## User23 (Aug 31, 2010)

This should answer your question:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2306

and

http://www-01.ibm.com/common/ssi/cgi-bin/ssialias?infotype=an&subtype=ca&appname=redbooks&htmlfid=897/ENUS103-206



> ServeRAID-6M Controller includes an advanced, Javaâ„¢-based ServeRAID Manager to provide leading setup, monitoring, and administration of the RAID array.


----------



## Mormegil (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks, that's actually the thread I was referring to in my OP.

In addition to the above, I just tried installing the arcconf port, but it doesn't support my older controller. I decided to just settle for freeipmi as suggested in the other thread, but it just segfaults. I'll try one of the other impi implementations before doing something ...rash.

I haven't been able to get anything on IBM's site to work.


----------



## Mormegil (Sep 1, 2010)

Update: Found ipsstat, runs fine, system hangs a minute or two later. Somehow hosed my bootloader on one occasion.

*huge sigh*


----------



## User23 (Sep 1, 2010)

sounds cruel.


----------



## Mormegil (Sep 1, 2010)

Indeed

The machine runs great other than that it can't tell me if the array is degraded. I might bite the bullet and try putting Slackware on it; I seem to be out of options.


----------



## Inferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Same problem here with a IBM x346 and this ipsstat:
http://www.varani.ch/projects/ipsstat/ipsstat.html


----------

